# Clumsy Rat



## elizabethrae. (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey

I've noticed that one of my boys is quite a bit clumsier then the others. It's not a huge difference, just sometimes when he's climbing he'll fall, or slip off a corner when he's on a small surface. I was just wondering if this is just a natural variation.

I should add that I have no idea how old he is(he was full grown when he came to live with me) and his hair is courser then the rest of my boys. He also sneezes occasionally. I just had them all in to the vet about 2 weeks ago and got the vet to take a quick look at him and listen to his breathing but apparently everything is fine. Could it be an age thing?

Thanks


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

They do seem to become a bit more clumsy with their footing as they age, that's the same with anything really. My Max (RIP) never used to have the best balance in the world throughout his life. Spike is now approx 27months and does slip off things occasionally. It just depends on the individual rat and age can have an input. Don't forget males are prone to HLD/HED (hind leg degeneration/hind end degeneration) in old age, so this could be part of it in some cases.


----------



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)

lot's of rats on here are called Spike lol. Anyway my Spike is VERY clumsy, but he is blind so i guess it's difficult.


----------

